# Seesnake Mini owners... need opinion



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

I am in desperate need of a camera. I see uses for it, along with missed opportunity, each and every day. I rent a full size seesnake from the local rental place but find some 2" hard to inspect. 

The majority of my work is residential, old cast iron is typically the culprit. 2" CI on the kitchen drain is sometimes closed up to about half that.... Our sewer laterals are shallow and roots are common. 

I'm in the market for anything used that has the ridgid name, but I think the seesnake mini would fit the bill perfectly. My only concern is how well you can see in some buggered up 4" cast? 

Eventually I see the need for a main line camera and a branch line camera, but that's not in the budget this week. 

Can I get by with a mini? Anyone have one collecting dust? Also got a good price locally on a gen eye mini c-gp-c if anyone has thoughts on that as well.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We run a mini for 2 & 4" lines. I have "floated" a mini down a 12" and the light was good enough to see with.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a mini and love it. Works great! I also have a D65S for small lines and it works well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We use a mini on 2" - 6". Works great.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The General may be an okay unit but I never heard anybody with a Ridgid say they wish they had bought the General.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Mini seesnake hands down


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

What about that ridgid microReel with the hand held monitor. Can you see anything with that? $3k is definitely closer to my budget.


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

I use the micro, and primarily do residential. I'm satisfied with it hands down. Everyone has there own preference, but for me the micro is great.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> What about that ridgid microReel with the hand held monitor. Can you see anything with that? $3k is definitely closer to my budget.


 No good for anything over 2". Not enough lights.

Edit: you can get by in 3" PVC because it is white. In CI you won't see much in 3".


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

I've actually used it up to 6", and was able to see
What I was looking for, but majority of the applications are from 2-4" abs, cast iron, and clay.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

Well , unfortunately a new mini setup is just not in the cards. Unless I put it on a credit card, which I'd prefer not to do. 

I'd be interested in picking up a used micro Reel if anyone has one they're not happy with. I could probably swing a "used mini", but I doubt anyone wants to give theirs up.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Doctor said:


> I've actually used it up to 6", and was able to see What I was looking for, but majority of the applications are from 2-4" abs, cast iron, and clay.


That's excellent. I wish we had that result.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

HOT H2O said:


> Well , unfortunately a new mini setup is just not in the cards. Unless I put it on a credit card, which I'd prefer not to do.
> 
> I'd be interested in picking up a used micro Reel if anyone has one they're not happy with. I could probably swing a "used mini", but I doubt anyone wants to give theirs up.


Have you considered Ebay? Also talk to AJ Coleman. Been looking at the CS6 monitor and it's a much better price then anywhere else I've found.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

At my shop we have the mini and a mainline camera.. The mainline collects dust
The mini is very versatile and I use it up to 6" and I don't usually have issues with seeing the pipe


----------

